

CERN Mystery Object identified - physiker

I correctly identified a CERN Mystery Object ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cds.cern.ch&#x2F;record&#x2F;1764794 ) as a Multi-Wire Proportional Chamber, see Fig. 2 http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lhcb-muon-mwpc-cern.web.cern.ch&#x2F;lhcb-muon-mwpc-cern&#x2F; . I worked on a similar device almost 20 years ago, my design can now be found here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;aliceinfo.cern.ch&#x2F;TPC&#x2F; . For the curious, I now run a 3D-printing related start-up. Physicists can do (almost) anything!
======
ilovefood
Are you German? Would be glad to get in touch. Cheers,

